# Want Necromunda Bulk Heads!!



## Whiskey (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey All!!

Looking to get hold of as many Necromunda bulk Heads as i can. If anyone has a stack of 10+ id be interested in them.

Many thanks/


----------

